# goodbye (to end a phone conversation)



## montysupreme

Sorry to be asking so much but this one is important too I think! 

What is a few different variants of ways of saying goodbye on the phone?

Such as, "talk to you later", "take care", or anything that is most common! thanks


----------



## DotterKat

This will sound counterintuitive but if you want to sound "native", then  don't shy away from using Taglish. Most people will simply say _*hello* _and _*goodbye* _just as we do in English when conversing  on the phone. I have yet to hear anyone say _paalam _in place of _goodbye_  or even _bye _at the end of a phone conversation.

xxx
As I've mentioned, the usual way to close a phone conversation is with a  simple *goodbye!* or *bye!*  If you say  something like _paalam_ (for "goodbye") or _hanggang sa muli _(for  "talk to you later"), you may as well be on a TV drama for that is the  way it will sound --- correct, but too dramatic.

"Take care" is "_*Ingat ka ha!*_"


----------



## niernier

montysupreme said:


> Sorry to be asking so much but this one is important too I think!
> 
> What is a few different variants of ways of saying goodbye on the phone?
> 
> Such as, "talk to you later", "take care", or anything that is most common! thanks



On textbooks, goodbye is paalam in Tagalog but it sounds too dramatic.  "Sige, babye." is our common way of saying goodbye on phone. A simple 'bye' will also do. But I guess you're not saying just a simple goodbye. You want something special, right? 

In Tagalog, we don't say talk to you later if you are not really calling back. For Filipinos, later should be on the same day. If I learned this correctly, 'see you later' or 'talk to you later' is a form of goodbye in English but later is associated with the future and not the current day.  In general, without being too dramatic, you can say "_Sige, sa uulitin. Ingat ka jan lagi!_"

 Sa uulitin means "I want to do this again(to call you) , some other time". _ulit _means again.


----------



## montysupreme

thanks dotter and niernier!!


----------



## mataripis

Sige na ha! sa muling tawagan natin!


----------

